
Google’s location privacy practices are under investigation in Arizona - infodocket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/09/11/googles-location-privacy-practices-are-under-investigation-arizona/
======
394549
> Google's alleged practice of recording location data about Android device
> owners even when they believe they have opted out of such tracking has
> sparked an investigation in Arizona, where the state's attorney general
> could potentially levy a hefty fine against the search giant.

If they get fined, I hope the fine is hefty enough that a company as large as
Google notices and changes its behavior, not something piddling like $10
million that they'll just write off as a cost of doing business.

~~~
a_hypotehsis
Agree, I have the same fear.

Google has done such a good job "lobbying" their "friends" in Washington, that
the AGs from the more privacy-focused states (like Arizona) are probably our
best hope for bringing this bad apple into line.

How Google engineers can think it's ethically acceptable to ship interfaces
like this, I have no idea. Time to give them a legal liability reason to do
the right thing as a stand-in.

~~~
forgottenpass
>How Google engineers can think it's ethically acceptable to ship interfaces
like this, I have no idea.

Googlers trust Google.

I think that's the most terrifying thing about Google.

------
mc32
Anyone familiar with the new CA privacy act know if it has similar provisions
or includes similar user privacy protections as this seems to seek?

------
ma2rten
This article has more background: [https://mashable.com/article/google-
location-history-trackin...](https://mashable.com/article/google-location-
history-tracking/#UADP6sFEc5qd)

Essentially there are multiple options for location history and the labels are
confusing.

